# Quantities of Chemicals



## isma_123gold (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello, how are you? I'm new to this world of refining. I have a few grams of gold I've processed from e-scrap, I've put them in nitric acid and the base metals were dissolved, now I have to do the aqua regia part but I don't know how much should I put? I have 32% hydrochloric acid and 59% nitric acid. 

I don't know what to do with these quantities: specific gravities, moles, molarity, concentration, and so on. I've read a lot of posts here but I got even more confused. I'd very pleased if you could help me. 

Thanks for reading, 

- Ismael.


----------



## Martijn (Sep 20, 2020)

Just cover the gold well with HCL in a beaker and add small amounts of nitric. Only add more when the bubbles stop. If you give it time a cold reaction in a covered beaker reuses the nitric and will dissolve the gold. 
Its important not to use to much nitric. Too much HCL wont matter that much. Too little HCL and no more AuCl can be formed once it runs out before all gold is dissolved.


----------



## isma_123gold (Sep 20, 2020)

Thank you, Martijn. I will do it.


----------

